# I have never seen so many beautiful patterns!



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

http://gosyo.shop.multilingualcart.com/free1.php


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Woah! Added it to My Pages. TNX


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

So frustrating! Too many patterns, so little time. Sigh.....Thx. Beautiful patterns.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous patterns!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

wonderful mother-daughter patterns in the kids section - perfect for me!!! thank you for posting!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Great patterns xx


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lovely patterns but too complicated for me when there are no written instructions. The diagram is there with measurements but I need something which is spelt out a bit more. Sigh. Just as well though, I already have far too many to ever complete.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks so much. I learned to crochet looking at patterns like this. I love them.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

so many beautiful patterns.... thanks for sharing...


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for the link.


lindypops said:


> http://gosyo.shop.multilingualcart.com/free1.php


----------



## Bloop19 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm with Helen. How in the world do you read those patterns? There are some I would love to try but....


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Great find. Thanks!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

What a beautiful sight. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

this is wonderful. Thank you so much for this link!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Really lovely patterns, as long as you can work from diagrams and charts


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

very interesting site. Thanks for posting


----------



## shockingawful (Feb 7, 2012)

Challenging for me, but oh so unique and beautiful! Thanks.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow!!! More to add to my collection, good job I can store them on a pen and not have to print out. )


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

lindypops said:


> http://gosyo.shop.multilingualcart.com/free1.php


Wow thanks.


----------



## grannyknitter (Apr 19, 2011)

OMG....have this site bookmarked. I agree some of the patterns would have to be studied out because there are no written instructions. But looking at the diagrams I believe one could write out the instructions before starting and could accomplish the pattern quite easily then. Just absolutely beautiful patterns but not for the weak of heart - ha!!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Did anyone notice the cape for the nursing mom? Such a great idea!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely patterns but alas, I am not good with graphs yet. Perhaps in 20 years or so.


----------



## lindypops (May 17, 2011)

I must admit I'm not the biggest fan of charts, I always write them out longhand before I begin - takes almost as long as knitting the item though!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice site. Thank you


----------



## Renee50 (Feb 12, 2012)

I loved the patterns and they have videos to walk you through the stitch patterns but I couldn't get them to play. But they have really well drawn out grafts, so I will give them a go. thanks for the site.


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for forwarding this wonderful site. Beautiful knit patterns, plus a real inspiration for me to learn to crochet.


----------



## mjoan44 (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you for the site. I looked at some, but will be going back and spending lots of time on it. Did copy two patterns...thanks again


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for a great site.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

I looked at the patterns but saw no instructions and voila! I saw them written WITHIN the graphics, cool, shorthand idea!
Wicked Mama


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks. Love their sock patterns.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

You are so right, they are absolutely beautiful. I've seen them on Ravelry, but the ones I looked at we're not in English. I read that they were being translated to English and have been anxiously waiting.


----------



## anne2526 (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes I did, they certainly have some fantastic ideas and colour themes.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

OMG! Gorgeous patterns. They are my taste big time. Thank you so much for finding and sharing!


----------



## baa123 (Jul 20, 2011)

MANY THANKS for sharing this lovely pattern site with us. It is a very informative site regarding knitting symbols and crochet. Just great!!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for posting this....I love this site!!!! So many unique patterns!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for the link! You're right! So many lovely projects.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome site! Thank you for taking the time and sharing! ;-)


----------



## yarnstars (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the link, I wish I had time to make every camisole. You are so generous.


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link, these look great and something different. I have worked once before with charts for a simple top and loved it. I actually had some trouble following some of the instructions on the one I did so I cut it out on paper and knitted to the shape, a garment I have loved resulted and it has been well worn, this also helps with matching tensions and yarns to foreign patterns, so give it a try, it's easier than it looks.


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

That site has gorgeous patterns in both knit and crochet! I think I have downloaded over half of them.


----------



## caltaysyd (Aug 1, 2011)

Fabulous...thanks for sharing. I bookmarked the site !


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Such a nice selection; thank you for posting this link!


----------



## greta44 (Aug 3, 2012)

thank you i have added them to my favourites..some good winter knitting there .


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

There is a sheet on how to resize patterns but, I agree, some of these would be a challenge, but we know where we can go for great help if we need it !!!!!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this site. There's a beautiful lacey shrug I would love to knit, but no indication of how many stitches to cast on, or shaping directions, etc. A bit of a nightmare to figure out, I fear.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty lindy..beautiful site...loved the bags and the toys especially!


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome site, thanks heaps! I've bookmarked it, otherwise I would be saving and printing......lots of cool ideas here!
LOL, these look very much like my diagrams.....just a whole lot neater! I have sheets of paper with little diagrams covered in numbers.....can never use a commercial pattern without a bit of 'tweaking'  :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

How many times have you seem a written pattern you just loved, but could not find the yarn or an adequate substitute, or could not match the gauge? 

In this case, the picture is there to inspire you, and the diagrams give you enough information to use an inexpensive (or free online) pattern generator that you could use to plug in the measuremets for the garment, and the stitch gauge you get for the yarn you prefer to use. 

It might require stepping out of your comfort zone, but once you do, you will never be limited by a written pattern and yarn specifications. You can change anything you want (length, sleeves, neckline, etc.), and make it your own.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

A very big Thank You from me for these gorgeous paterns, which I am planning to make soon ! Charts with abbreviations,-that's all I need ! Actually, these have pictures and short comments,-so this is perfect ! I would never found them without you ! Thank you again! Fialka.


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

They are all graphed patterns not writen out. I don't do graphs so sad.


----------



## rhbarry (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the patterns. Have just recently (2 shawls and a scarf) started working with charts. It takes some getting used to. I am looking forward to trying some of these patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

lindypops said:


> http://gosyo.shop.multilingualcart.com/free1.php


Oh, no, here I go again. Can't keep up with KP because of all the other recommended sites. More and more patterns that I'll probably never get to do.


----------



## KZknitter (Jun 25, 2011)

so many patterns to choose...all lovely! thanks for sharing <3


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I like the hats


----------

